# Baby pix of two of my newer litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The litter with the fawn self has almost every color possible in the aa category. No blue, though.

Litter #1






Litter #2














I came back and edited this to correctly state that these photos are from two different litters. I shouldn't be allowed to  do so much a pick my nose before I've finished my coffee.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Was that a tricolor in the first shot? I love the kissy pics.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a distinct possibility; I'll have to take a closer look when I'm up there next.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

What beautiful babies! I, too, love the kissing pics. Especially the first one...its like that mouse needs a kiss bad! Someones gotta get kissed!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! 

I love looking at the pix of my meeces and I'm not embarrassed to say so. I can blow them up when the babies are little and try to see better what colors/markings, etc. are there. It's hard waiting to see what I've got.

Oh, jg, I checked, and that one in the first photo that looks tri is a satin mousie and the light/dark is just lighting reflecting off the shiny fur.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, I would have thought for sure that the black spot was real. Lighting is funny.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Llighting on satin fur is tricky; I'm too lazy to set up several different light sources to prevent that sort of thing....


----------

